
How Bitcoin made right-wing conspiracy theories mainstream - schrototo
https://www.salon.com/2018/06/08/how-bitcoin-made-right-wing-conspiracy-theories-mainstream/
======
ve55
If you actually read this article in full, it seems quite inane to me.

>Now you have actual Nazi groups being in favor of Bitcoin. Weev, one of the
biggest Nazi leaders worldwide is into it. There's a great Twitter account
that tracks Weev’s Bitcoin wallet, every transaction coming out of it, along
with those of some other neo-Nazis.

It doesn't seem important that someone you dislike, nazi or not, uses a
currency. Many of the world's worst criminals and killers use the US dollar.
It doesn't matter.

>that “the world will ultimately have a single currency,” which to me is a
conspiratorial belief.

It doesn't have to be Bitcoin. I don't think anyone important seriously thinks
Bitcoin in its current state can be a world currency. But you might be
surprised what happens in the next few decades or 100 years from now as far as
a world currency goes.

>There is at least a hint there of “illegitimate/parasitic profit takers
interfering with an otherwise-honest transaction,” which is a classic form of
anti-Semitic conspiracy theory.

At this point I don't think this article is worth taking seriously. I'm not
sure how you can read lines like this that imply rent-seeking is an "anti-
semitic conspiracy theory" and continue on thinking this article is worth your
time. Even if other points of the article are better than this, I still expect
better content on HN

------
njarboe
If this wasn't PR for a book, I'd think it was a satire of how someone on the
left, who hates Bitcoin, would describe it.

